# Empire Spearmen Stuff Up



## Scarecrow (Aug 16, 2007)

I was looking in the 'How to Paint Citadel Minatures Book" the other day and saw a guide for one of the old spearmen. It looked great! I had to paint one! So luckily my brother had the exact same model. I have NO idea how. I found it much easier to paint and here it is (not finished).
View attachment 134

View attachment 135


Anyway I think the old models are much better IMO. They just seem much more uniform and nicer. I dunno. The new ones don't really fit the empire they're too complicated and nasty. What do you think. Also vote on the pole.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

old ones rank up better


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

I've found that the older models that are more cookie cutter-ish do in fact rank up better, which is odd. I like the more complex-looking, newer models though-- it just takes a little creativity in how you base them to get them to rank up properly. Perching some models on small rocks to prop them up above their comrades a tiny bit helps sometimes with models that have their elbows out like halberdiers and spearmen.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Personally I hate the old models the scuplts of the faces in particluer are bloody awful, the only good thing about them is the round sheilds, they were awsome. Yea they rank up better but thats about it. I like my guys looking indivdual. As I finished my Empire army before the new addition came out I havn't got any of the new ones so I couldn't comment on the new ones though.


----------

